# Bought a Sous Vide



## def1 (Jun 30, 2018)

49.99 delivered from Amazon. Chefman 1100 watt. Tried some flan and the cooker worked perfectly but recipe was way to sweet. Looking for a top or bottom round to try next.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 30, 2018)

That sounds like a bargain price. B


----------



## def1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Amazon prices fluctuate wildly. Looks like the price is 79.99 now. I have a link to the one for 49.99 that still works if anyone wants it. I couldn't pass it up for that price, especially since it's 1100 watts.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 30, 2018)

def1 said:


> 49.99 delivered from Amazon. Chefman 1100 watt. Tried some flan and the cooker worked perfectly but recipe was way to sweet. Looking for a top or bottom round to try next.


If you can get a chuck for a good price try that . I used mine all the time . 
I even use it to check my therms at " in between " temps .


----------



## xray (Jun 30, 2018)

Thats a good price. Try chicken breast in the SV, a game changer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2018)

Out of all of my experiments & Sous Vide Dinners, the best of all was the Fork Tender Beef Eye Round.
It was so good that they seemed to have stopped selling them for a decent price in my area!!!!!!!

Here ya go:
*Eye Round in SV *Best of All Eye Rounds (11-21-17)


Bear


----------



## SparetireBBQ (Jun 30, 2018)

This is the one I bought my younger brother for his graduation from college present and he loves it.
https://www.chefsteps.com/joule?gcl...L6klPjtcC3G8t0A1XHsndwjfX6x_nLfsaAid1EALw_wcB


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2018)

That sounds like a heck of a deal.
Eye of round is killer on a SV!
Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm glad to see that the price is coming down. I built my own because I didn't want to spend such a huge amount of money for something that does nothing more than heat tap water and provides a little agitation. It really should sell for under $20.


----------



## SparetireBBQ (Jul 1, 2018)

A stove does the same thing.  But its ease of use at why people buy then


----------

